# Virtual Vi1 - Saving a Show



## Eboy87 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey y'all

I'm doing Wizzard of Oz in a few weeks, and we're bringing in a Vi1 for audio. I've had some time on a Studer Vista 5, and maybe an hour playing on a Vi1, so I'm somewhat used to its interface. What I am not familiar with, however, is the offline editor. I'm working on getting my show set up, but I'm running into a problem saving.

According to the readme file, I should be able to put a flash drive into my computer, and the software will recognize it and save to it. Every time I do this, it spits out the error from StartTxla.exe "There is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive\Device\Harddisk1\DR1" Hit any option and it just cycles through the same error.

If I save just to my computer without the flash drive, it works, but I can't find the file on my HD (looked through documents and the Soundcraft Virtual Vi folder in program files. The save function also doesn't allow you to choose where it goes, since it's just emulating the desk.

Am I missing something here? Or is this like the DiGiCo editors where they forgot to add the folder you save to, and I have to manually create it?

BTW, I'm using the most up-to-date editor from Soundcraft's website.


----------



## Eboy87 (Apr 2, 2014)

UPDATE:

So I heard back from Soundcraft tech support (big shout out to them). The error I was getting was becuase of the built in card-readers on my computer (HP Pavilion). Disabling them got rid of the errors. Now I have functioning offline editors! Woohoo!


----------

